# Identische Kabel?



## Pvt. Krabby (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

in den nächsten Tagen werde ich vom E8 480W auf's E9 580W umsteigen, da ich wegen einer neuen Graka etwas mehr Power in der Hinterhand haben möchte.
Da ich ein halbwegs ordentliches Kabelmanagement in meinem Rechner hinbekommen habe, hab ich natürlich wenig Interesse daran, alles neu zu verlegen.
Daher meine Frage: reicht es aus, lediglich das NT an sich zu wechseln & einfach die alten Kabel anzuschließen? Ich hab echt keine Ahnung davon! 

Grüße & Danke im voraus!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. Dezember 2011)

Leider nein.

Wir haben die Laufwerkskabel der E9 Serie an die P8/P9 Serie angeglichen, was zur Folge hat, dass du die alten Kabel deines E8 nicht mehr nutzen kannst.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (5. Dezember 2011)

alles klar, gut das wir drüber gesprochen haben! 
danke soweit!


----------

